# Possible solution for Macbook (and pro) disconnect from Airport Extreme Base Station



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

Since I've upgraded to Leopard my macbooks (and pro) have been disconnecting from our Airport Extreme Base Station and asking me for the password at annoying regular clip. After investigating a possible cause I've discovered something quite annoying, under leopard's updated Airport Utility they uncheck the "remember my password for this system" option under the Wireless tab. Once i checked it and reset the thing i haven't had a disconnect since. Hope this works out for some of you experiencing this problem.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I've had some disconnects on my ibook G4 since updating to Leopard. Not sure if it's the same thing. I have two wireless routers, one connected to the internet (which is closer) and one connected to a slingbox (which is further away). Connecting the ibook G4 to the router with internet access seems to work fine. Connecting the ibook G4 to the router the slingbox is connected to and the ibook seems to keeps disconnecting every 2-5 minutes and the airport symbol goes grey. 

I've been trying to figure out of it's the distance to the router or if it's some interference. Never had the problem before upgrading to Leopard tho. Leopard seems to have changed some of the airport stuff features tho.

I was going to see if bringing the ibook closer to the router with the slingbox fixes the problem... in which case I may change the antennaes on the router to get better distance.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Looks like it's just the signal/distance from the router that's connected to the Slingbox. I think I'll replace the G router with a N router that gives better signal over a larger distance.


----------



## Hendie (Sep 19, 2007)

I have an AEB with 802.11n, latest firmware, connecting my Sep 2007 MBP with Leopard to it. What I have found is that as soon as I enable the 5GHz band my connection becomes extremely flakey. So at the moment I am running it at the lower 2.4GHz (802.11n ONLY enabled on the AEB), and so far that has been fairly stable. AirDisk is still a distant dream for me too tho


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll have to check this out when I get the new MacBook. Already have the new extreme base station. MacBook should be on tomorrow.

I'll report back when I get to test it out a bit. 

Though the one thing I can't figure out is how to get the airport express to extend the network in wireless g mode  Anyone figured that out or have it working?

TIA


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Vexel said:


> I'll have to check this out when I get the new MacBook. Already have the new extreme base station. MacBook should be on tomorrow.


You win the lottery or something?


----------

